# Lack of respect or just plain dumb



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Being new to Dubai and first time in Ramadan season i am a bit shocked to see how many women strut around wearing what could be considered offensive (uncovered upper torso, mini skirts , transparent dresses etc.)
Is it that these people are just plain dumb or have no cultural sensitivity. The other day i saw a couple having food by the pool...firstly people should not eat next to the pool (residential apartment block) and secondly its the month of ramadan. There is a lifeguard around who may be a muslim, a cleaner etc etc. 
I find this grossly offensive. And the worst part is that most of these offenders come from a single country. You see 40 ish yr old women dressed up as teenagers (which is ok but at least respect the local customs for 1 month), unattractive obese women going around dressed with bare minimum. (In Paris these women won't find any clothes in any department store in the normal section)
And then in France our president rants about burqa and respect...we expatriates are no better over here in UAE. worst part is that most of us are fairly educated ones...the ones supposed to be sensible...and yet.....


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

I should move to Paris 



woodlands said:


> In Paris these women won't find any clothes in any department store in the normal section


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Coincidence you mention this Woodlands ... the "little lovely" and I were out for a resupply today at Carrefour City Centre and I must admit .... yep, I was quite taken aback by the same BS.

Why is it these people just thumb their collective noses so to speak or are so insensitive to the tradition and custom here, especially during Ramadan? ... Plain bloody rude ... they know the rules before they come here to the ME. Your not in London, Sydney, Paris or LA so I reckon if you can't show due respect and sensitivity get out!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I was in MOE last Ramadan and saw 4 westerners eating and drinking take out during the day in full view of everyone. I very politely explained that it was Ramadan and they may be reported and was told to f""K off - ''we are here on holiday and are not bloody muslims''
I am too embarrassed to say where they came from but you can probably guess.


----------



## Brad33 (Mar 31, 2010)

We have the same issues by our pool. Some people just dont have any respect, it will only make things harder for westerners over here in the future.


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

wandabug said:


> I was in MOE last Ramadan and saw 4 westerners eating and drinking take out during the day in full view of everyone. I very politely explained that it was Ramadan and they may be reported and was told to f""K off - ''we are here on holiday and are not bloody muslims''
> I am too embarrassed to say where they came from but you can probably guess.


Blasted Chavellors, they get every where these days, just no escaping the blighters. Of course when they eventually take their boorish and vulgarian behavior too far and find themselves detained at His Highness' pleasure shortly before being shipped out on the nearest packet steamer. They will be crying "Muslim Intolerance", in the nearest office of any tabloid you care to mention.

:mmph: Harumph!

H-B-H


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

People talk of respect here but it really should go both ways.

Muslims use their religion as an attack on the western way of life - then a whole load of them go to the west on their holidays and get drunk etc. with everyone else (yeah, yeah, I know, sweeping statement).

Let's face it Ramadan is just a more strict variant of Lent isn't it. the Muslim faith is based on Christian ideologies anyway.


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

It’s not dumb behavior… it’s just lack of respect. 
Some people will not respect what is not related to them like(Culture. Traditions or religion). They think they are in way batter. Because they think what other believe or do it’s not the right way or just not Suitable to them. For this reason they don’t care about others. 
Respect, it’s not what you do for other. respect it’s you. Respecting yourself, your education, you Knowledge, your faith. Respect is self-expression. Respect it’s something will grow with you when you are a child. Because first you will start to respect your parent, your brothers and sister then your teachers and your friend. The more you get older the more respect you will have for things in life. And for these people who (dumb or not respecting other) you can have an idea why, because no one respect them in first place. And don’t bother to speak to them, because their answer will be absurd than their behavior. We have the saying about the fool. (The heart of the fool in his tongue and the tongue of the wise his heart ).

Yes Andy. 
Respect should go both ways. but always you will find people has lack of respect in every nationality. But the majority of them, they do respect. The tiny micro dot in the diamond it will not damage the beauty of the diamond. And because They are so many good people around we don’t notes the bad one. 


> Muslims use their religion as an attack on the western way of life


 I think you watch a lot of TV. We all know its media propaganda.
Maybe you see Ramadan as strict them other months. But is not that different. I will not go in detail but will mention few things We do all the things we do in Ramadan in normal days. But in Ramadan all things squeeze in one month. In Ramadan you will see a lot of places will give food to people. but we are doing this during the year. We fast the whole month because it’s part of Requirement. But also we have two days in every week during the year to fast as optional. 
My questions.
How the


> Muslim faith is based on Christian ideologies


Is this something you read or something you believe. I’d like to know. Not to debate. I respect everyone religion. Just for my knowledge. You can send it to me privet message of you like


----------



## Mohamed Ali (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you very much for your feelings towards the behavior of some people during the holy month of Ramadan.

Unfortunately, some of people like those who have no respect of country's religions and cultures, do whatever they want only to be -as they wrongly think- brave or something in front of the public. They even do it *PROUDLY *!!!!

*First*, behaviors like above-mentioned would reflect on themselves, and unfortunately be a reason -for some others - to establish unjustly a stereotype of their people that most of them behave the same.

*Secondly*, they did not put themselves in others' shoes, would they feel okay if others disrespect their religion/cultures in their own country?!

*Thirdly*, I'm afraid if they do know that there's actually a law in the country that punishes people like those who intentionally disrecpect the cultures of the holy month of Ramadan by any means, they would stop doing that because of the law, NOT because of them respecting the cultures!

Respectfully,


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> People talk of respect here but it really should go both ways.
> 
> Muslims use their religion as an attack on the western way of life - then a whole load of them go to the west on their holidays and get drunk etc. with everyone else (yeah, yeah, I know, sweeping statement).
> 
> Let's face it Ramadan is just a more strict variant of Lent isn't it. the Muslim faith is based on Christian ideologies anyway.



You are a pretty good troll mate, I'll give you that.

I cannot possibly imagine that to be a serious post.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If one sleeps all day and then stays out all night until 3 or 4 at night, is that really fasting? This ramadan in UAE is very odd to say the least.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

wandabug said:


> I was in MOE last Ramadan and saw 4 westerners eating and drinking take out during the day in full view of everyone. I very politely explained that it was Ramadan and they may be reported and was told to f""K off - ''we are here on holiday and are not bloody muslims''
> I am too embarrassed to say where they came from but you can probably guess.


You had the right to call police or mall security, and those 4 numpties would have found their pics splashed in the Daily Mail in a months time.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> You had the right to call police or mall security, and those 4 numpties would have found their pics splashed in the Daily Mail in a months time.


Package holidays from the UK are cheap during Ramadan and the 50 degree heat. Obviously it's these mouth breathers that have no of idea of either and book up. The same ban the burka people that moan about PC lefties back home.


----------



## Wizard Of Odd (Aug 17, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> If one sleeps all day and then stays out all night until 3 or 4 at night, is that really fasting? This ramadan in UAE is very odd to say the least.


I was out last night with some local guys, we met at iftar, at one of the guys's villas, that passed a few hours, then we went down to Jumeriah Beach, where we stayed until dawn having shisha and cold (non alcoholic) drinks. 

There was around 8 of us and the police totally ignored us, isn't it amazing what you can get away with when you're surrounded by kandora wearers.

As this was the weekend the guys had no work today, but they often do this shift during Ramadan, and basically have a month off work only going in for a couple of hours maximum a day.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Tropicana said:


> You had the right to call police or mall security, and those 4 numpties would have found their pics splashed in the Daily Mail in a months time.


And said news paper would have paid for their holidays with the Dubai bashing story.

Funny how it's only the Brits that get mentioned isn't it though....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> How the Is this something you read or something you believe. I’d like to know. Not to debate. I respect everyone religion. Just for my knowledge. You can send it to me privet message of you like


I think that all religions are basically based on the same fundamentals, you can see the similarity between them with certain religious practices. I don't know enough about Islam (or Christianity for that matter), but from what I have seen and heard (from followers) there does appear to be some synergy. The point about Ramadan being a more extreme version of lent I think is valid, in lent you (as a christian) are meant to give something up to resist temptation and to feel penitence, isn't that not dissimilar to Ramadan with Islam?

Just my observations, and, M123, I'm hardly a troll, trolls don't last long here.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I agree with Jynx for many here it is more Shamadan than Ramadan! They simply go into night shift mode and sleep all day so that the fastijng has no effect whatsoever, in fact they actually put on weight in the Holy month due to the night time feasting.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I think that all religions are basically based on the same fundamentals, you can see the similarity between them with certain religious practices. I don't know enough about Islam (or Christianity for that matter), but from what I have seen and heard (from followers) there does appear to be some synergy. The point about Ramadan being a more extreme version of lent I think is valid, in lent you (as a christian) are meant to give something up to resist temptation and to feel penitence, isn't that not dissimilar to Ramadan with Islam?
> 
> Just my observations, and, M123, I'm hardly a troll, trolls don't last long here.


Well you do seem pretty well integrated here, yet come out with some very contentious statements to incite reaction (or so it seems).

Islam, Christianity and Judaism are Abrahamic faiths, and the whole point is they are linked. There is supposed to be synergy.

Judaism wouldn't have been Judaism had they accepted Jesus, and Christianity wouldn't have been Christianity had they thought Jesus was a Prophet (and not divine) and Mohammed was the final prophet.

The Quran itself is a book of principles and not so much stories. The teachings derived from it (usually from Prophetic sayings and scholarly interpretation) result in a vast number of laws and recommended acts, which as a result means things are a little less grey.

Where a Christian would give up chocolate or smoking, and another would actually give up food but drink water, the Muslims have very clear guidelines on fasting, as well as the other things such as dress, diet, and even as far as using the toilet (i.e. one must clean himself with water, which if you hadn't gathered is why there are hoses everywhere).


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I was at Carrefour yesterday and saw this Grandfather with his almost 6 foot tall scantily dressed grand-daughter grocery shopping and thought, "Wow, what a nice grampa/grandchild thing to do." It was only after they started cuddling in a very unusual fashion that I realised, they were in fact a couple!  There was at least a 40 year age gap between the two of them and whilst I don't really care about the age difference, they were drawing enough attention to themselves with the age gap, they really didn't need to put on a show for the rest of the shoppers in the middle of The Holy Month.

That being said, Thailand still remains one of our most popular destinations for August and our hotels are still getting a lot of business from this region inspite of Ramadan. I hardly think it's medical travel, but you never know!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

M123 said:


> which as a result means things are a little less grey.
> 
> the Muslims have very clear guidelines on fasting,


Just going to call bull shoot on that. No muslim in the states I ever met slept all day and ate all night. 

The problem is all relgions are vague and anyone who can read them interpret them the way they want.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Just going to call bull shoot on that. No muslim in the states I ever met slept all day and ate all night.
> 
> The problem is all relgions are vague and anyone who can read them interpret them the way they want.



You really have no clue what you are talking about. I mean seriously, it's getting funny.

How about you stop assuming what muslims do and ask about it.

I seriously doubt you've had any remotely in depth study into what any religion does, judging by the standard of your comments.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

i would say it's both. you show lack of respect to the culture of the country whose guest / resident you are, and it's plain dumbness to behave like an idiot and then wonder why people treat you in the "wrong" way. 

as for patterns of behaviour displayed in dubai... geeee, where in the world can you try to have sex on a beach without someone saying something about it? where in the world can you dress like a prostitute, drink yourself stupid, and wonder why men proposition you or taxi drivers try to touch you? where in the world can you show difference from the local norm without suffering (sometimes serious) consequences? 

some expats here do things they wouldn't even as much as dream of doing in their native countries. this is bad. not only because they show disrespect to the others around them, who may or may not be offended by what theydo, but primarily because they are disrespectful to their own culture which will be (negatively) stereotyped because of all the "funny" things they may do here.

essentially, dubai is a muslim emirate. there are no secular rules here. everything is connected to religion. it doesn't matter if we are tourists or veteran residents. if we want to live here, we have to conform, whether we like it or not.

my two cents


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

M123 said:


> which if you hadn't gathered is why there are hoses everywhere).


Really? well **** me Fatima i never knew that, i thought it must be to water the plants, or get some jingly to wash your car for a pittance...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

you tell em cami x


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Really? well **** me Fatima i never knew that, i thought it must be to water the plants, or get some jingly to wash your car for a pittance...


gotta love the bum hose :banplease:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Its ok. You can believe what you wish to believe and I can as well. 

When I was 15 and had my moment where i questioned my faith, before ditching all relgion and realizing that its a made up story by people, for people to be controlled and manipulated, I did alot of research into a few different religions. I also had to take a relgious study course in college that focused on the differences and the similarities on relgion.

Religion is what it is. If you need it, so be it. But unfortunatly, alot of people just keep being killed for religion.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Really? well **** me Fatima i never knew that, i thought it must be to water the plants, or get some jingly to wash your car for a pittance...


lol, relax, it's not in the context of you not knowing what it's there for.

I'm saying the reason they are there is because it is a religious requirement to wash. If one doesn't wash themselves with water after the toilet, then they cannot pray etc until they do wash that area. 


Although I have spotted a british guy come out of the toilet with his hair washed!


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

cami said:


> i would say it's both. you show lack of respect to the culture of the country whose guest / resident you are, and it's plain dumbness to behave like an idiot and then wonder why people treat you in the "wrong" way.
> 
> as for patterns of behaviour displayed in dubai... geeee, where in the world can you try to have sex on a beach without someone saying something about it? where in the world can you dress like a prostitute, drink yourself stupid, and wonder why men proposition you or taxi drivers try to touch you? where in the world can you show difference from the local norm without suffering (sometimes serious) consequences?
> 
> ...


Nice post!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

M123 said:


> lol, relax, it's not in the context of you not knowing what it's there for.
> 
> I'm saying the reason they are there is because it is a religious requirement to wash. If one doesn't wash themselves with water after the toilet, then they cannot pray etc until they do wash that area.
> 
> ...


Funnily enough I did know that, not everyone here has no knowledge of different faiths and customs.

PS. How did you know he was British?


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Funnily enough I did know that, not everyone here has no knowledge of different faiths and customs.
> 
> PS. How did you know he was British?


I know you have more knowledge than the average expat about life here, which is why I was questioning whether your posts at times were trolling or not.

Anyway, he was British because I heard him talk to his wife/gf when he came out. Specifically English.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Funnily enough I did know that, not everyone here has no knowledge of different faiths and customs.
> 
> PS. How did you know he was British?


He must've been white AC and everyone knows that anyone white has got to be British!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Unless they are blondes with no ring on their finger or a husband and kids...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am getting seriously fed up with the so-called discussions going on in this forum.

If certain people cannot be polite, then they will not be allowed to continue posting. 


Islam is supposed to be a religion of tolerance, but sadly that is not what many practice. Yes, it is thoughtless to walk around malls in scanty clothes (& too cold in there to wear them anyway) , but forcing everyone to refrain from eating & drinking during the day is about enforcement not respect. That really is not Islam is supposed to be about. And yes, I have done a lot of study/reading about it.
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you Elphaba.....and sorry too


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry Elphaba. Going back to the lounge. 

:behindsofa:


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I am getting seriously fed up with the so-called discussions going on in this forum.
> 
> If certain people cannot be polite, then they will not be allowed to continue posting.
> 
> ...


Seeing as I'm one of the very few on the 'muslim' side of the argument, perhaps this is directed at me.

I don't disagree at all with your last paragraph. I don't think restaurants etc should close during the day. The thing I don't understand, is why people who are very aware of this simple law, feel the need to either intentionally go against it to prove a point.

I was in the gym the other day, and a bloke comfortably exposed himself and got a bollocking from an emirati because of it.

Why shouldn't he, considering there are about a hundred signs in the changing room instructing him to not get fully naked.

There's an unfortunate vibe in some expats, which you may have seen, in that they feel they are western, and are 'blessing' the emirates with their presence, so these petty laws and customs should not apply to them.

This is not respectful.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

M123 said:


> Seeing as I'm one of the very few on the 'muslim' side of the argument, perhaps this is directed at me.
> 
> I don't disagree at all with your last paragraph. I don't think restaurants etc should close during the day. The thing I don't understand, is why people who are very aware of this simple law, feel the need to either intentionally go against it to prove a point.
> 
> ...



Hmmm...which gym do you go to?  
Just trying to lighten the mood out here...we've got enough of :boxing: goin on in real life.....so eace: everyone


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

This particular one was fitness first festival city.

The guy in question was South African. I'm sure it must've been rather embarrassing for him, but it was certainly deserved.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Call me pedantic, but getting changed in a single sex changing room at a gym can hardly be called 'exposing'. It's not as if the guy was flashing all and sundry in the middle of a mixed gym. Strange use of language and why on earth would a man be offended at another being naked whilst getting changed? 

Whilst I accept the concept of medesty in public, these are different circumstances and the human body is not something to be ashamed of.
-


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Call me pedantic, but getting changed in a single sex changing room at a gym can hardly be called 'exposing'. It's not as if the guy was flashing all and sundry in the middle of a mixed gym. Strange use of language and why on earth would a man be offended at another being naked whilst getting changed?
> 
> Whilst I accept the concept of medesty in public, these are different circumstances and the human body is not something to be ashamed of.
> -


It's not about shame, it's about modesty, and being in a changing room with a hundred other guys, is still in public.

There are different interpretations on what constitutes private parts, (some say navel to knee, and some say just the private area) but it is quite a big thing for men to show it to each other (no pun intended!)

It's the way you are raised, and if you are raised to be comfortable changing like that it means nothing, but if you are raised to never do that, then obviously it can cause offence.

What about if there are homosexual men/women in the changing room? Always a possibility and it's not like they will use the opposite sex's changing room


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Call me pedantic, but getting changed in a single sex changing room at a gym can hardly be called 'exposing'. It's not as if the guy was flashing all and sundry in the middle of a mixed gym. Strange use of language and why on earth would a man be offended at another being naked whilst getting changed?
> 
> Whilst I accept the concept of medesty in public, these are different circumstances and the human body is not something to be ashamed of.
> -


Maybe he was embarrassed about the size of the South African's tackle? 

I was once told off in the changing rooms at Wild Wadi (I'd only been here a week), there were no cubicles so a quick drop, dry and pants on was in order. I asked why, in a single sex changing room, and was told that the locals find it offensive.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

but it is quite a big thing for men to show it to each other.




Sorry where did you say this gym was??:roll::roll::car:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

wandabug said:


> but it is quite a big thing for men to show it to each other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently Fitness First at Festival City and he was South African..... we can cab it together Wanda! It's about time I got back in shape!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I doubt that about the size thing, rather they were upset about the size difference


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

M123 said:


> It's not about shame, it's about modesty, and being in a changing room with a hundred other guys, is still in public.
> 
> There are different interpretations on what constitutes private parts, (some say navel to knee, and some say just the private area) but it is quite a big thing for men to show it to each other (no pun intended!)
> 
> ...


Are you for real? So what if someone is gay? They really aren;t going to leap on to other men/women like that! 
-


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Are you for real? So what if someone is gay? They really aren;t going to leap on to other men/women like that!
> -



No they certainly won't leap, but it's inappropriate no? If one is being fair and non-discriminatory it's the equivalent of a naked male around naked women and vice versa.


There are issues with it.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

M123 said:


> No they certainly won't leap, but it's inappropriate no? If one is being fair and non-discriminatory it's the equivalent of a naked male around naked women and vice versa.
> 
> 
> There are issues with it.


Nonsense. That's your lack of knowledge and understanding showing.
-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

M123 said:


> No they certainly won't leap, but it's inappropriate no? If one is being fair and non-discriminatory it's the equivalent of a naked male around naked women and vice versa.
> 
> 
> There are issues with it.


You are kidding me here aren't you? The average gay guy wouldn't look twice at most straight blokes.

All the gay guys I know (and it's quite a few) are better looking, take care of themselves and are generally richer than the straight guys i know.

(Do i sound like a *** hag Elphy?)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I despise the assumption of so many straight men that all gay men want to jump them. 

Utterly ridiculous. 
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree with AC. I have a lot of gay friends who spend a lot of time at the gym. Gays do not just jump naked men and M123, they'd find your statement _ridiculously offensive_!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would like to jump some gay men though  

Too bad every gay man didnt pick a straight man, and retrain them


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> I agree with AC. I have a lot of gay friends who spend a lot of time at the gym. Gays do not just jump naked men and M123, they'd find your statement _ridiculously offensive_!


LOL, you do realise you are not responding to my point yea?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Are there not then little changing rooms with curtains in the room, if its so offensive?? This just seems so odd if its that big of a deal to change in a changing room.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

M123 said:


> LOL, you do realise you are not responding to my point yea?


I didn't intend to. It's the weekend, I'm taking things easy today. You've offended enough of people on this forum.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> You are kidding me here aren't you? The average gay guy wouldn't look twice at most straight blokes.
> 
> All the gay guys I know (and it's quite a few) are better looking, take care of themselves and are generally richer than the straight guys i know.
> 
> (Do i sound like a *** hag Elphy?)


I've worked with a few and many times they have checked out colleagues etc and also have had a couple try to chat me up. I've never come to the conclusion that they don't look at straight men. 

It's a culture thing anyway, and in this case, many are not comfortable with being completely naked around someone that's not their partner or doctor


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Are there not then little changing rooms with curtains in the room, if its so offensive?? This just seems so odd if its that big of a deal to change in a changing room.


There are cubicles. Also it's not too difficult, you just put on your underwear underneath the towel. That's all there is to it, yet people want to prove a point and be the exception to the rule.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

M123 said:


> I've worked with a few and many times they have checked out colleagues etc and also have had a couple try to chat me up. I've never come to the conclusion that they don't look at straight men.


Maybe it's cos you're such a handsome guy, maybe you subconsciously egg them on, or perhaps you have a funny walk..

Gay guys DO NOT hit on straight guys. Fact.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think you cant make that sweeping statement. Every once in a while it might happen. But in this climate being so homophobic I would doubt anyone would risk it too often unless they were pretty sure the other person is gay. 

M123, not looking good. We might want to get you a more masculine look


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Maybe it's cos you're such a handsome guy, maybe you subconsciously egg them on, or perhaps you have a funny walk..
> 
> Gay guys DO NOT hit on straight guys. Fact.



If you don't hit on straight guys, it doesn't mean others don't 

most people I've come across have been approached at some time or other by a gay guy/girl.

I didn't realise it was such a rare phenomenon


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

M123 said:


> If you don't hit on straight guys, it doesn't mean others don't
> 
> most people I've come across have been approached at some time or other by a gay guy/girl.
> 
> I didn't realise it was such a rare phenomenon


I doubt you are referring to life in the UAE. What happens in a open tolerant society such as the UK cannot be compared to here. Sure there are gay men and women in the UAE, but they know to be discrete due to the laws here.

Besides, if anyone approaches you in that way, you should take it as a compliment. 
-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

M123 said:


> If you don't hit on straight guys, it doesn't mean others don't
> 
> most people I've come across have been approached at some time or other by a gay guy/girl.
> 
> I didn't realise it was such a rare phenomenon


Maybe you're mistaken that just cos you "think" that someone "may" be gay, and cos they talk to you then in fact they're the devil incarnate and are trying to sodomise you and do unspeakable things with you.

Or maybe you're just homophobic.

Weird isn't it that the only time gay sex is in the news it's the Muslim Arabs who are doing it isn't it...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

M123 said:


> If you don't hit on straight guys, it doesn't mean others don't
> 
> most people I've come across have been approached at some time or other by a gay guy/girl.
> 
> I didn't realise it was such a rare phenomenon


Maybe you and the people you come across are just homophobic and just assume that the person is hitting on you when in fact they could very well just be kind and/or polite.

And please do not imply that Andy Capp is gay only because he's expressing his point of view. Such assumptions are never a good idea, whether in humour or not.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Maybe you and the people you come across are just homophobic and just assume that the person is hitting on you when in fact they could very well just be kind and/or polite.
> 
> And please do not imply that Andy Capp is gay only because he's expressing his point of view. Such assumptions are never a good idea, whether in humour or not.


Pamela, thanks for the sentiment, I can't be gay though cos I'm not good looking or healthy enough with a ripping body and amazing 6 pack!

The cross I have to bear...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Pamela, thanks for the sentiment, I can't be gay though cos I'm not good looking or healthy enough with a ripping body and amazing 6 pack!
> 
> The cross I have to bear...


Careful now...M123 might think you're hitting on him because you're talking about your ripping body or lack thereof!


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Maybe you're mistaken that just cos you "think" that someone "may" be gay, and cos they talk to you then in fact they're the devil incarnate and are trying to sodomise you and do unspeakable things with you.
> 
> Or maybe you're just homophobic.
> 
> Weird isn't it that the only time gay sex is in the news it's the Muslim Arabs who are doing it isn't it...


You're making far too many assumptions mate. If you haven't come across homosexuals asking heterosexuals out, then that's your experience.

As for the rest of what you said, I'll ignore that.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Maybe you and the people you come across are just homophobic and just assume that the person is hitting on you when in fact they could very well just be kind and/or polite.
> 
> And please do not imply that Andy Capp is gay only because he's expressing his point of view. Such assumptions are never a good idea, whether in humour or not.


Dear Pamela,

If someone mentions the word 'gay', please do not assume that there are homophobic connotations.

As for Mr Capp, he expressed his opinion as ' FACT'.

This is incorrect, and my little attempt at humour, is about as valid as his attempt to talk about my alleged walk, or your mate jynx and my masculinity.

If you have any further queries, please do not hesitate to ask.

Kind Regards

M123


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

This is my final instruction to tell everyone to play nice.

To everyone - if you dish it out, you have to be able to take it. Be tolerant & allow others to have a different point of view without having a go at them for it. No overt racism or homophobic comments are permitted from anyone. 

And contradicting yourselves in subsequent posts is just annoying.
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

M123 said:


> Dear Pamela,
> 
> If someone mentions the word 'gay', please do not assume that there are homophobic connotations.
> 
> ...



Only you didn't *just* mention the word gay, did you? You spoke about how they hit on other people and how it's inappropriate for men to get naked in a same sex changing room in the gym because there might be homosexuals, etc etc. I suggest you rein it in a little bit now and go grab a cup of tea before you dig that hole any further.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Only you didn't *just* mention the word gay, did you? You spoke about how they hit on other people and how it's inappropriate for men to get naked in a same sex changing room in the gym because there might be homosexuals, etc etc. I suggest you rein it in a little bit now and go grab a cup of tea before you dig that hole any further.


Some of what you say is true, and the majority isn't.

There is no need to patronise me. After all, we did meet a while back and things were pretty amicable


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Alot of words being twisted and taken out of context in this thread.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Only you didn't *just* mention the word gay, did you? You spoke about how they hit on other people and how it's inappropriate for men to get naked in a same sex changing room in the gym because there might be homosexuals, etc etc. I suggest you rein it in a little bit now and go *grab a cup of tea *before you dig that hole any further.


Erm, Pam, he can't it's only 6pm, another hour or so to Iftar...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Erm, Pam, he can't it's only 6pm, another hour or so to Iftar...


What's the point in him fasting if he's been arguing with people all day. Defeats the purpose, doesn't it?


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> What's the point in him fasting if he's been arguing with people all day. Defeats the purpose, doesn't it?


Whilst that's a wonderful point, and I appreciate your concern, I don't think it's a particularly bad thing to do when I provide input about certain aspects of Islam or Arabs when they are under attack from people who aren't quite familiar with it.

Perhaps you should move on yourself, and maybe find something other to talk about, than yours truly


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Enough. I am bored with telling people the same things. 

:ranger:


----------

